# Oranges for female rats?



## thelmaandlouise (Jun 7, 2016)

What part of the orange is safe for female rats? I know, obviously, no seeds, but can they eat the skin as well as the fruit? Is there any part of the orange that should be avoided?

How often would be good to feed oranges to my does?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I wouldn't give them the peel as it tastes horrible and there might be wax, bacteria, or pesticides on it...I would feed them only what you would eat yourself. How often will depends on what other veggies or fruits they get. I would give them different fruits instead. But a couple times a week would be fine.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Watch for loose poop from too much citrus


----------

